# Possible Presidential Candidate Releases His Birth Certificate



## tomahawk6 (19 Aug 2013)

Senator Cruz released his birth certificate,which shows him being born in Calgary.His mother is a US citizen.Cruz is a dual citizen of Canada and the US. 

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/politics/headlines/20130818-born-in-canada-ted-cruz-became-a-citizen-of-that-country-as-well-as-u.s..ece



> In an effort to repudiate suggestions that he is ineligible to be president of the United States, Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) released his birth certificate Sunday to The Dallas Morning News. The birth certificate confirmed that the Texas Republican was born Dec. 22, 1970 in Calgary, Alberta. Because he was born to an American mother, Cruz instantly became an American citizen. But he also immediately became a Canadian citizen under the country’s law. Given his dual citizenship, Cruz could not only launch a White House bid, but he could also run for Canadian Parliament. With Cruz looking increasingly like a 2016 contender, questions over his eligibility to be president have only gotten louder — harkening back to the debunked conspiracy theories surrounding President Barack Obama’s citizenship. “Senator Cruz became a U.S. citizen at birth, and he never had to go through a naturalization process after birth to become a U.S. citizen,” Cruz spokeswoman Catherine Frazier told the Morning News.


----------



## JorgSlice (19 Aug 2013)

That is pretty awesome actually.


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (19 Aug 2013)

having dual citizenship would he have issues?
props to him for releasing the information before D.Trump sniffed into his past. /lulz


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Aug 2013)

If he stood for both jobs (President and Prime Minister) at the same time, would we have to have another "Lord Black" episode ???


----------



## Journeyman (19 Aug 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> That is pretty awesome actually.


In what way?    ???


----------



## dapaterson (19 Aug 2013)

The current PM is an economics weenie from Toronto.  Sen Cruz could be a real western Prime Minister.

At least, I'm assuming that's what's pretty awesome...


----------



## Rifleman62 (19 Aug 2013)

If he doesn't like Obamacare, he can drive 1300 miles straight North to Winnipeg to get free health care.


----------



## cupper (20 Aug 2013)

The Senator has applied or is planning to apply to renounce his Canadian Citizenship.

*Eyeing White House bid, Texas Sen. Ted Cruz says it’s no big deal to drop Canadian citizenship*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/eyeing-white-house-bid-texas-sen-ted-cruz-says-its-no-big-deal-to-drop-canadian-citizenship/2013/08/20/e023b48c-09d1-11e3-89fe-abb4a5067014_story.html



> Cruz, a Texas Republican and tea party favorite, was born in Canada, to a Cuban father and U.S.-born mother. His mother’s status has allowed him to be a citizen of both the United States and Canada, but he said Tuesday in Houston, “I believe it makes sense for me to be only an American.”
> 
> Previous foreign-born Americans — notably Republicans John McCain and George Romney — have run for president with some mention but no serious challenges of their eligibility.
> 
> ...




*What Ted Cruz actually needs to do to renounce Canadian citizenship*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/wp/2013/08/20/what-ted-cruz-actually-needs-to-do-to-renounce-canadian-citizenship/?hpid=z4



> But as it turns out, you can’t just decide to not be Canadian; you’ve got to earn it. Here are the steps Cruz would have to take to determine if he is even eligible to renounce Canadian citizenship:
> 
> *1. Be a Canadian citizen.*
> According to Nancy Caron, a spokesperson for Citizenship and Immigration Canada, under the country’s Citizenship Act, “children born in Canada are automatically Canadian citizens, unless they are born to foreign diplomats” and “those who automatically become Canadian citizens do not need to apply for citizenship.”
> ...



And here is a link to the application form required to renounce your citizenship.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/citizen/CIT0302E.pdf


----------



## cupper (23 Aug 2013)

Ahhh. This explains it all. Apparently for Americans, Canada isn't considered foreign soil. :cdnsalute:

*Cruz's Supporters Don't Question Eligibility*

http://www.texastribune.org/2013/08/23/cruzs-supporters-dont-question-eligibility/



> KINGWOOD, Texas — When Democrat Barack Obama was running for president in 2008, Republican voter Christina Katok of Walden said she believed he was ineligible for the job.
> 
> She reasoned that he was born in Kenya and therefore wasn’t a “natural born” American — one of a handful of constitutional requirements for the job. (Obama's birth certificate shows that he was born in Hawaii, but some critics do not accept that as fact.)
> 
> ...



You can watch the video at the link and hear the words from the horses's mouth. Yes she really did say that.

And the sad part is that was only the second dumbest thing I heard said today.  :facepalm:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Aug 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> And the sad part is that was only the second dumbest thing I heard said today.  :facepalm:



The funniest I heard was:


> “But I’m speaking to the vast majority of the American people, as well as to the press. We do not have time for this kind of silliness. We’ve got better stuff to do.”



Chapter One of the Acme Book of Magic - Audience Deflection


----------



## dimsum (24 Aug 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Ahhh. This explains it all. Apparently for Americans, Canada isn't considered foreign soil. :cdnsalute:



Hell, LAX has Canadian destinations lumped in with Domestic terminals instead of International (Ted something or other) terminal.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Aug 2013)

Maybe she went to school with Sarah Palin in Alaska, so they both sat on the porch chatting at night, watching Russia ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Aug 2013)

Can we put this to bed once and for all? Not only can you see Russia from Alaska, but you can look into the future.


> Maybe she went to school with Sarah Palin in Alaska, so they both sat on the porch chatting at night, watching Russia ...



Two TV programs, Flying Wild Alaska, and Alaska State Troopers have visited the island several times. On one episode the State Dept had to get clearance as the aircraft was carrying explosives near Russian airspace.

Little Diomede Island (native name Ignaluk; formerly known as Krusenstern Island, which can also refer to other places)[1] is an island of Alaska, United States. It is the smaller of the two Diomede Islands located in the middle of the Bering Strait between the Alaska mainland and Siberia. Its neighboring island Big Diomede is less than 2.4 mi (3.9 km) to the west, but is part of Russia and _west of the International Date Line_. Little Diomede has an estimated population of 135.

Photos:

- Map

-5040th HH-3E slinging radar antennas at Tin City Air Force Station, near Nome, Alaska 1971 with Big Diomede Island and Russian coast in the background.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Aug 2013)

To be fair to Sarah Palin, it was Tina Fey who said "I can see Russia from my house"; Sarah merely observed that there are places in Alaska where you can see Russia.


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Aug 2013)

> To be fair to Sarah Palin, it was Tina Fey who said "I can see Russia from my house"; Sarah merely observed that there are places in Alaska where you can see Russia.



But trumpeted by everyone to slag her.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Aug 2013)

Now come on all. Be honest: Tina Fey (and others) may have slogged her for that comment, and yes, a tiny uninhabited little island (except for some US military from time to time) at the end of the Aleutians looks upon a tiny uninhabited (except for some Russian military from time to time) island of Russia, but even the exact comment made by Palin was meant to convey that somehow that gave her some cred in International matters and diplomacy, when she barely ever left Alaska in her life, and then mostly to travel to the continental US only.

Palin's comment, in the context it was given, was ridiculous then and deserved the treatment it got, just as this lady's comment on Canada being US soil is ridiculous and deserve the contempt it is getting.


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Aug 2013)

Her comment was taken out of context so that she could be destroyed politically as she was considered a threat by the dem's.


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Aug 2013)

> ......a tiny uninhabited little island (except for some US military from time to time)....



If you read the post you would have seen: Little Diomede has an estimated population of 135.



> ..... some cred in International matters and diplomacy, when she barely ever left Alaska in her life, and then mostly to travel to the continental US only.



How about: some cred in International matters and diplomacy, when *he* barely ever left *Chicago* in his life, and then mostly to travel to *Washington* only.

Ms Palin may not have been successful on a national basis. But do you like six + trillion $ of debt in four years, the current economic "policy", foreign "policy", the way people where hung out to dry under fire in Benghazi, the IRS, a budget every five years, cabinet meeting every 400 days, the POTUS package flying around at huge expense campaigning continually/constantly on one speaking point or another, and .........?

You pick. 

Oh yeah, a Nobel peace prize winner. Maybe your CF service made you a winner of the Nobel also. You earned it, he didn't.


----------

